
Judge dismisses US women's national soccer team's equal pay claims - itqwertz
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/01/us/uswnt-equal-pay-claims-dismissed/index.html
======
aurizon
Sad, there are various reasons, linked to audience numbers (drawing power)
that lead to an inherently lower cash flow from their matches = less $$ for
owners = less to pay players. I am not sure how well the equality in pay can
be spread across different playing venues? In a worst case, it could lead to
some teams being unable to pay them from the lower revenues, laeding to a zero
job = zero pay situation. We have seen this played out in the auto business
where almost 90% of UAW jobs as well as 75% of car makers have been lost to
Asian and European car makers since 1950. True, those left are paid and
benefitted like kings(queens too), but many jobs lost forever. Due to
seniority rules, the core of strikers were never left without jobs as the
fall-off and retirement attrition were carefully balanced.

